# A Composer's Daily Routine



## ChristianAndersson (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello All,

*Edited: removed all the words "quality" from the post, in order to focus on the right thing.*

I read another topic here with curiousity and pleasure - the one discussing quality tracks vs non-quality and if there even IS something called quality. Someone said it's mostly about networking and luck. Well, I won't add much more to that than chiming in my own opinion here (because it is relevant for the rest of this topic). 
For me there are:
- high complexity tracks (20-60 hours to complete), e.g. themes/trailers, spots where the music plays a big part and should create a WOW!-experience. 
- low complexity tracks (5-15 hours to complete), e.g. more background-tracks. I do NOT call them "low quality", because the crafting of these tracks (including mastering and sound quality) must still be good-enough. 

I believe that once your tracks are good-enough, the networking and luck is definitely a big factor, but of course, if you write crappy not-good-enough tracks, you won't get broadcast placements.
Also, I believe that if you have MANY FANTASTIC tracks (referring to high complexity above), then you have a much better chance to get a high profile placement with really good payouts.
So that's a good reason for having both kinds of tracks.

The reason I bring this up is that I have my own way of balancing the time I spend with music between "high-complexity vs normal" tracks. My brain has a cycle where I feel pretty "dry" on inspiration in the mornings and in the afternoon/evening, all the good ideas show up.

So in order to maximize productivity, in the mornings, 
- I spend some time with administrative stuff, registering new titles into my PRO, submitting to libraries, etc. 
- AND... I also working on "normal" tracks, meaning it's not so important with 100% inspiration. I can always work with a background cue in the morning.
- I could even polish an important high complexity track, meaning listening more critical to it, taking notes. Changing velocity, and the mixing a bit, etc. Minor things.

Then, in the afternoon, THAT's when I spend the major time with any cool epic power track with good themes, melodies and interesting harmony progression. Now, the inspiration must flow and I need new angles and ideas to try out. Of course, sometimes I even spawn new ideas to less complex tracks. A track that I can finish next morning.

Having that said, of course, sometimes, when I'm a stuck in a big epic feeling track, I really have to grind and work with it full time in the mornings as well. But the work flow described above is the typical one for me that usually works best. I find it "compatible" with my mind and creativity. I am sure many of you have completely other ways of working. However, it would be fun to hear how you guys work. 

*Edited: removed all the words "quality" from the post, in order to focus on the right thing.*

---------
Best Regards,
Christian Andersson
Composer & Producer @ Craze Music Productions (http://www.craze.se)
Contact: [email protected] / Phone: +46(0)739583855


----------



## doctornine (Jun 13, 2014)

ChristianAndersson @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> - high complexity tracks (20-60 hours to complete), e.g. themes/trailers, spots where the music plays a big part and should create a WOW!-experience. I call this high-quality tracks.
> - low complexity tracks (5-15 hours to complete), e.g. backgrounds for Film/TV/Games. I do NOT call them "low quality", because the crafting of these tracks (including mastering and sound quality) must still be good-enough.



Nice to know you can count count on elitism round these parts…

themes/trailers = good. The kind of high art that a real composer does.

tv/games = bad. The kind of thing a hack churns out with no thought.

:roll: 

Stand back, light blue touch paper, wait for explosion…...


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't have a structured routine at all. I work when I work and stop and when I've had enough


----------



## ChristianAndersson (Jun 13, 2014)

Oops, sorry then, I shouldn't have used the work "quality". 
I still didn't realize how infected/controversial this word can be. Then just switch all my quality words to "complexity", and then let's focus on my question instead.


----------



## TimJohnson (Jun 13, 2014)

doctornine @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> ChristianAndersson @ Fri Jun 13 said:
> 
> 
> > - high complexity tracks (20-60 hours to complete), e.g. themes/trailers, spots where the music plays a big part and should create a WOW!-experience. I call this high-quality tracks.
> ...



It does read like that, although offering Christian the benefit of the doubt that isn't entirely what he meant... poorly worded I think. "background music" or underscore is often extremely hard to write. I have done ambient loading screen stuff for games that takes ages, but also stuff that took 2 hours. I don't think time is ALWAYS a factor when it comes to quality. Obviously there is a correlation but it is not a straight line. 

But hey, i'm not a real composer anyway 



Stephen Rees @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> I don't have a structured routine at all. I work when I work and stop and when I've had enough



Same here! Except I usually keep going when i've had enough, which isn't the smartest move in the world! #RSI #Back&neckproblems #knackered

=o


----------



## ChristianAndersson (Jun 13, 2014)

>tv/games = bad. The kind of thing a hack churns out with no thought. 

Well, I can't see that I write the word bad. On the contraray I avoid the words low quality or bad. You seem to read in your own thoughts there. Sorry to see that, as I tried to guard myself from these misunderstandings. It was absolutely not what I meant.

Today, the top-featureed video games are scored by the best composers in the business, and most of my main inspiration to good themes come from video game composers - modern and old. Last month, I was at a symphoni orchestra playing video game themse live at a concert hall. I'd say that some of the best tracks I've ever heard (my personal opinion) are not from Film/TV, but from video games, even quite old games.

Take the C64 game theme "Nemesis the Warlock" from the 1980s. Extremely complex and huge arrangement. But of course, people's taste is different, so in that sense "quality" is a bad word to use here. That's why I switch to complexity.


----------



## ChristianAndersson (Jun 13, 2014)

> background music or underscore is often extremely hard to write. I have done ambient loading screen stuff for games that takes ages, but also stuff that took 2 hours. I don't think time is ALWAYS a factor when it comes to quality. Obviously there is a correlation but it is not a straight line.



Yes, I completely agree. It can be very different. The numbers above are not an absolute truth. Just some kind of average. Like I usually don't spend 40 hours to write a background track. More often around 8 hours. Also, I usually don't spend 8 hours writing a highly complex track with a great melodic theme and complex submelodies - more often, it takes 40 hours.


----------



## doctornine (Jun 13, 2014)

ChristianAndersson @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> Oops, sorry then, I shouldn't have used the work "quality".
> I still didn't realize how infected/controversial this word can be. Then just switch all my quality words to "complexity", and then let's focus on my question instead.



Less contentious for sure, but still not perhaps the right word...

To be honest I'll work on something until I think it's done. That said, my version of done tends not to be the publishers idea of done, so if something comes back needing changes, then a lot more time gets spent.


----------



## ChristianAndersson (Jun 13, 2014)

> To be honest I'll work on something until I think it's done.



Sound like a good idea... then you have your mind focused on just that same track during the whole time.



> I don't have a structured routine at all. I work when I work and stop and when I've had enough



Wish I could work like that. 20 years ago, I could, but today with family and a kid that needs to get picked up after day care, I have to keep to standard office-hours.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't know why people are getting their knickers in a twist. There are plenty of people who think that any media music is the work of a hack. i don't care. I just have to look at the shrinking bank balance and misery many "proper" composers go though, and then look at my life, and laugh.

I also don't know why elitist has become such an insult. In every field there is an elite and there is nothing wrong with aspiring to be good enough to become part of the elite. Where it falls down is if the elite isn't really an elite. Just a nepotistic quagmire of inbreeding. Much like the media. :lol: 

D


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jun 13, 2014)

Daryl @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> I also don't know why elitist has become such an insult. In every field there is an elite and there is nothing wrong with aspiring to be good enough to become part of the elite.



Completely agree - without something to aspire to I doubt I'd still be interested in music at all, I always want to get better. Even the best still know they can improve, having an idol is a healthy way to improve yourself.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 13, 2014)

My routine? Today.

I sit looking at the computer and then out of the window. Then my mother comes round for 2 hours unannounced and sits in my studio looking at the computer and out the window constantly talking.

She leaves and my wife wishes to go to M&S 8 miles down the road and I have to go with her.

When I get back I will practice hitting 9 irons. Then it's my turn to make the tea. When I finish that I will watch the football.

I will think about music at one point or another sometime today though.


----------



## Markus S (Jun 13, 2014)

adriancook @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> My routine? Today.
> 
> I sit looking at the computer and then out of the window. Then my mother comes round for 2 hours unannounced and sits in my studio looking at the computer and out the window constantly talking.
> 
> ...



Best job in the world.


----------



## ChristianAndersson (Jun 13, 2014)

That's a relaxed routine, I must say, hehe... Can't afford it at this stage. Need the royalties to build up a couple of years more, and then I'll be out hitting the 9 Iron too.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 13, 2014)

I think Adrian's routine is enviable, but mine tends to be more organised.

Tuesday to Thursday:

Get up at 8
Breakfast
Start admin at 9
Team talk at 9.30
Start work at 10
Lunch at 1
Work at 2
Finish work at 6.30

Monday and Friday:

As above but start work at 12

Weekends:

Whatever the hell I like.

D


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jun 13, 2014)

Daryl @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> I think Adrian's routine is enviable, but mine tends to be more organised.
> 
> Tuesday to Thursday:
> 
> ...



That sounds quite comfortable!

I'm working full time at the moment finishing funding my studio while doing a few film on the side so my schedule is a bit crazy:

Thursday - Sunday: 10:00 - 21:00 day job, 21:30 - 01:00 foley work
Monday - Wednesday: 13:00 - 01:00 composing with some legal work while I'm also producing in post.

Been like this for just over a year, but should soon have enough to leave my day job and go full time composing \o/


----------



## AC986 (Jun 13, 2014)

I am now sitting in an M&S cafe bored out of my mind writing this.

I will keep you informed of how things go as my routine unfolds.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes, it is difficult to be able to devote your whole work schedule to composing, but until you do, you'll never really get into it properly. Of course, the first couple of years will be a shock to the system. I was lucky in that I could supplement my income by orchestrating, which is pretty well paid and I'm quite quick, so it didn't take up that much time. However, if I was starting out now, I'm not sure it would be so easy to pick up work, so you have my sympathy.

However, on the positive side, you will be doing what you love, and getting paid. It doesn't get better than that. :D 

D


----------



## AC986 (Jun 13, 2014)

I am now going to the toilet.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 13, 2014)

adriancook @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> I am now going to the toilet.


Oy, this isn't twatter, you know....


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 13, 2014)

I've just got back from a lovely lunch at a favourite cafe and a walk along the coast path (also went to the toilet). Just drinking tea and thought about doing a little work, but became distracted by a packet of toffee poppets….


----------



## Daryl (Jun 13, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> I've just got back from a lovely lunch at a favourite cafe and a walk along the coast path (also went to the toilet). Just drinking tea and thought about doing a little work, but became distracted by a packet of toffee poppets….


Glad to hear that you're getting some exercise. I had to wear a pedometer one week for a school project, and one day I only managed around 600 steps. Apparently one is supposed to do 10,000. :shock: 

However, that was the old me. The new, improved version is super fit and healthy, and never eats junk food. Sorta...... :wink: 

D


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 13, 2014)

Stiltzkin @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> Daryl @ Fri Jun 13 said:
> 
> 
> > I also don't know why elitist has become such an insult. In every field there is an elite and there is nothing wrong with aspiring to be good enough to become part of the elite.
> ...



Well by now most of you know I agree with that :lol:

But on topic, for most of the time I wear so many hats that every day is different.

However, when I have a project and my focus is on it:

1. Get up at 6:15
2. Spend an hour or so on the computer doing EW stuff, etc.
3. 7:30-12:30, compose.
4. 12:30-1:00, lunch.
5. 1:00-6:00, compose.
6. 6:00-7:00, dinner.
7. 8:00-11:00. If I am on schedule, relax, watch TV or a movie. If I am in a time crunch, more composing

Then to bed, unless I am _really_ in a time crunch.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 13, 2014)

Wake up. Coffee/breakfast NY Times/Guardian/HuffPo. Wash. Procrastinate. Try to compose. Coffee. Procrastinate/Walk. Lunch. Coffee. Compose. Coffee. Procrastinate. Snack. Compose. Supper. Short walk. Broadchurch/24/MadMen/Shameless. Compose or procrastinate. Herbal tea. Jon Stewart. Sleep.

Repeat.

Die.

~o)


----------



## rgames (Jun 13, 2014)

One thing is for certain - my brain works best first thing in the morning. So I try to do whatever needs the most creative thinking at that time. The quality of my thinking deteriorates pretty quickly after lunch, so I try to leave all the mundane, low-brain-power stuff until then. Of course, I don't always get to choose.

My 9 iron is great. It's been winning me some decent money the past few weeks and will do so again at noon today 

rgames


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 13, 2014)

Just dozed off for an hour. Woke up just in time for afternoon tea. Fortunate.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh Daryl! Twatter1 Love it. Don't do social media.

I have now arrived home and am now phoning my library publishers because they want me to add an extra 30 seconds to a piece.

Just keeping Christian Anderson informed of my routine.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 13, 2014)

rgames @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> My 9 iron is great. It's been winning me some decent money the past few weeks and will do so again at noon today
> 
> rgames



It's a strange and mysterious club the 9 iron. No really. Did you know that?


----------



## Valérie_D (Jun 13, 2014)

Something I found out over time to keep the ideas flowings :

Sitting at the piano for hours, fumbling around, creating sound in computers, 10 hours laters, I might find a hint of an idea I like emerging.

..pulling at my huge yellow cat's ears for 10 seconds, as a stress ball, the best ideas, finished product with all the instruments voices pops into my head.

The challenge is to produce it afterwards but the ideas seems to come to me when I let my brain relax for short periods of time.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 13, 2014)

Valérie_D @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> ..pulling at my huge yellow cat ears for 10 seconds, as a stress ball,



Little bit of confusion here Valerie. Is it -:

(a) You have a huge yellow cat? or..

(b) …. you wear huge yellow cat ears on your head (a bit like bunny ears) as you sit in front of the piano pulling and playing with them?

Just trying get a picture here for Christian Anderson in case a fairy story pops into his head.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 13, 2014)

adriancook @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> Just trying get a picture here for Christian Anderson in case a fairy story pops into his head.


Unless he's too busy composing to write it down, in which case it could become a matter of all Hans on deck.

D


----------



## AC986 (Jun 13, 2014)

Daryl @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> adriancook @ Fri Jun 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Just trying get a picture here for Christian Anderson in case a fairy story pops into his head.
> ...



Ohhhhh! That's sensational!

Royal College of Music double act going on here folks. We're here all week.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 13, 2014)

Daryl @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> adriancook @ Fri Jun 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Just trying get a picture here for Christian Anderson in case a fairy story pops into his head.
> ...



*groans* Ha ha.

Just spent some time watching Mr. Rowland's excellent Lumina video walkthroughs again (spent most of my time chuckling away). Still haven't bought it….


----------



## chillbot (Jun 13, 2014)

rgames @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> One thing is for certain - my brain works best first thing in the morning. So I try to do whatever needs the most creative thinking at that time. The quality of my thinking deteriorates pretty quickly after lunch, so I try to leave all the mundane, low-brain-power stuff until then. Of course, I don't always get to choose.
> 
> My 9 iron is great. It's been winning me some decent money the past few weeks and will do so again at noon today
> 
> rgames



This is exactly me. In fact right now. DO NOT UNDERESTIMATE THE POWER OF COFFEE. I work on the "high complexity stuff" (if I even qualify for such work, not sure I've ever spent more than 6 or 7 hours on a track in my life) first thing in the morning, from 5am to 9am are my most productive. I leave busywork, administrative stuff, bouncing down stems, etc for the afternoon when my brain is mush.

My 3-iron is my money club these days.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 13, 2014)

chillbot @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> My 3-iron is my money club these days.



Not using a hybrid? *impressed*


----------



## Daryl (Jun 13, 2014)

chillbot @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> My 3-iron is my money club these days.


I don't think you want to hear about my money shot....

D


----------



## AC986 (Jun 13, 2014)

chillbot @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> My 3-iron is my money club these days.



Tough club. 2 more down from that and you have to be God to hit it.

I love coffee and apparently it helps with keeping the Alzheimer's at bay, but it goes through me like shit through a goose.


----------



## chillbot (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't carry hybrids or woods, can't hit them.

I really should be working, I'm only here in the hopes I won some samples.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jun 13, 2014)

You guys don't exercise or go outside in nature daily for some balance? That's not a musical Life in my opinion...


----------



## chillbot (Jun 13, 2014)

InLight-Tone @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> You guys don't exercise or go outside in nature daily for some balance? That's not a musical Life in my opinion...


What, golf doesn't qualify?


----------



## Valérie_D (Jun 13, 2014)

adriancook @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> Valérie_D @ Fri Jun 13 said:
> 
> 
> > ..pulling at my huge yellow cat ears for 10 seconds, as a stress ball,
> ...



Made them tailored for me of course!

English is a second language haha, I edited my post. 

But really, the huge beast purrs or manifests itselfs depending on wether he likes what I do or not, really fond of music, might eventually put it in the credits : soundtrack by Valérie Delaney & Chewy....later on, I might get inquiry about it, who is this Chewy composer, great craft, would love to hire him :D


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 13, 2014)

InLight-Tone @ 13/6/2014 said:


> You guys don't exercise or go outside in nature daily for some balance? That's not a musical Life in my opinion...



The words 'walk' or 'go out' have been used by some in this thread. And of course, you can't play golf without going outside. I think many of us, like Beethoven, get great ideas while walking around our neighborhood.


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Jun 13, 2014)

I am literally laughing so hard I have tears running down my face. Quite possibly my favorite thread ever in 10 some-odd years of visiting this Forum (lurking or as a member).

The double-act was a fantastic way to start the day.

After so many posts of vitriol and nonsense, it is refreshing to know that there is still wit and humor around these parts.

Thank you friends. 

Now back to my fishing rod, I think I got a nibble...

-B


----------



## Daryl (Jun 13, 2014)

Brobdingnagian @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> Now back to my fishing rod, I think I got a nibble...
> 
> -B


I can't remember the last time I got a nibble on my rid. No. Stop it. That's taking things too far. Bad boy. :evil: 

D


----------



## rgames (Jun 13, 2014)

chillbot @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> My 3-iron is my money club these days.


That's pretty good - for most people a 3 iron is good for moving snakes and that's about it.

My last set of clubs has a pristine 3 iron. I didn't even bother to get one with my most recent set. Gotta love the hybrids...

rgames


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 13, 2014)

Blast. I just ordered a super cute yellow cats ears headband before reading your explanation Valerie. Wonder if I cancel them....


----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 13, 2014)

My Daily routine. 

wake up 7ish

7am-6pm procrastinate


----------



## Daryl (Jun 13, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> Blast. I just ordered a super cute yellow cats ears headband before reading your explanation Valerie. Wonder if I cancel them....


If mot.I can recommend a few music libraries that are used to dealing with unwanted rubbish.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 13, 2014)

Daryl @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> Stephen Rees @ Fri Jun 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Blast. I just ordered a super cute yellow cats ears headband before reading your explanation Valerie. Wonder if I cancel them....
> ...



Ha Ha. No I'll keep them and wear them whilst composing my next album to see if they work....(might make using headphones a bit tricky....).


----------



## Daryl (Jun 13, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> Ha Ha. No I'll keep them and wear them whilst composing my next album to see if they work....(might make using headphones a bit tricky....).


Good idea. And of course if the album producer says "listen up" you can reply "I'm all ears".


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 13, 2014)

Daryl @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> Stephen Rees @ Fri Jun 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Ha Ha. No I'll keep them and wear them whilst composing my next album to see if they work....(might make using headphones a bit tricky....).
> ...



*groans again*

UPDATE: Now on day 471 of my notbuyinglumina-athon. Wonder how much longer I can hold out?


----------



## benmode (Jun 13, 2014)

Is... Is everyone drunk today?

I have an on site audio job with usually no deadlines, so I can just sneakily work on composing for other projects all day. So my routine is usually:

9:05am: arrive at office and get some green tea.
9:15am-6pm: read about how to develop calf muscles and constantly check if I have new emails.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 13, 2014)

Can I just point out that there's a distinct lack of sex, drugs and rock and roll in this thread?


----------



## chillbot (Jun 13, 2014)

rgames @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> chillbot @ Fri Jun 13 said:
> 
> 
> > My 3-iron is my money club these days.
> ...



I'm not a "good" golfer (15 handicap) but for some reason the 3-iron fits my swing, it is good for 250 yards and pretty straight. I can hit a 3-wood 260-270 but I spray it all over the place. Distance has never been my problem, straight is the problem.

You know what I just did? Got on ebay and bought a 2-iron! Never had one before but you made me think about it...


----------



## Daryl (Jun 13, 2014)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> Can I just point out that there's a distinct lack of sex, drugs and rock and roll in this thread?


That's because as composers we can't afford any of the above.

D


----------



## chillbot (Jun 13, 2014)

reddognoyz @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> My Daily routine.
> 
> wake up 7ish
> 
> 7am-6pm procrastinate



If your schedule is to procrastinate how do you procrastinate procrastinating? Actually get some work done??


----------



## benmode (Jun 13, 2014)

HAHA! That's a pretty good tactic.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jun 13, 2014)

chillbot @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> reddognoyz @ Fri Jun 13 said:
> 
> 
> > My Daily routine.
> ...



Think about and plan how you're going to procrastinate in the best possible way


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 13, 2014)

@benmode - Nice rabbit


----------



## Daryl (Jun 13, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> @Benmode - Nice rabbit


You've just ordered a spare pair of ears, so you leave those alone. Unless that was a euphemism...


----------



## The Darris (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 13, 2014)

Poor bastard wanted some help and with 80,000 comedians out of work, you guys give him bad jokes.


----------



## The Darris (Jun 13, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> Poor bastard wanted some help and with 80,000 comedians out of work, you guys give him bad jokes.



Come on Jay, you know that graph resembles you too. o-[][]-o


----------



## ChristianAndersson (Jun 13, 2014)

Hehe.. well, at least I got a handful of serious answers. Guess that's not too bad, knowing that this kind of information could be considered "tricks of the trade". 

So thanks to those who made an effort. It was interesting to hear how some of you work. Sometimes quite similar to how I work, although some peoples brains are sharper in the mornings, and vice versa. Actually, I also feel sharper in the morning, but for me, it kind of blocks creativity as the more critical parts of me block too many ways forward... like I am suspicious of everything I try. That's why my creativity get more freedom of possbilities in the afternoons/evenings.

Best/C


----------



## The Darris (Jun 13, 2014)

ChristianAndersson @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> Hehe.. well, at least I got a handful of serious answers. Guess that's not too bad, knowing that this kind of information could be considered "tricks of the trade".
> 
> So thanks to those who made an effort. It was interesting to hear how some of you work. Sometimes quite similar to how I work, although some peoples brains are sharper in the mornings, and vice versa. Actually, I also feel sharper in the morning, but for me, it kind of blocks creativity as the more critical parts of me block too many ways forward... like I am suspicious of everything I try. That's why my creativity get more freedom of possbilities in the afternoons/evenings.
> 
> Best/C



In all seriousness, my brain is best after I sleep for at least 8 hours and have a healthy breakfast. When I am 'creating," I write for 30-45 minutes as that is the time frame I feel I am most productive. Once I hit that mark, I take a brain break. I take my dogs out, run around with them. This break is usually around 20-30 minutes. After that, I come back to the drawing board and continue on. I have found that I tend to go back to what I've written and tweak it forever causing me to spend a lot of time on 20-30 seconds of music rather than writing the piece out and then going back to tweak. The latter is counterproductive to my creativity yet it is hard to keep from doing that as I am a profectionist (a lazy one at that....if they exist :oops: ). 

I tend to do the work on for 45 off for 30, on for 40, off for 30.

The biggest hurdle in my routine is the fact that I work at home. I would be way more productive if I had a studio that I have to drive to. In home studios are great but they really hurt the creative process as well as productivity.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jun 13, 2014)

Daryl @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> adriancook @ Fri Jun 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Just trying get a picture here for Christian Anderson in case a fairy story pops into his head.
> ...



He who puns would pick a pocket...


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 13, 2014)

I have no daily routine.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 13, 2014)

you left out a few things:

questioning the point of it all

looking at the piano and thinking how great it would be if you could only write 4 bars as good as Bartok. Or Billy Idol, or something.

wondering if your samples would work better at 44.1 instead of 48k

considering that your career will not be improved one iota with a different string / piano / guitar / percussion library

listening anyway to demos of new string / piano / guitar / percussion libraries


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 13, 2014)

JohnG @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> wondering if your samples would work better at 44.1 instead of 48k


----------



## chillbot (Jun 13, 2014)

I procrastinate *while* I write... if that makes any sense. It makes me work better, I have some crazy split brain that can't stand doing only one thing at once. Most people call it adult ADD but I don't think that's right, I've looked up ADD and those cats start a million things and never finish anything, I'm not like that. Anyway while I'm writing a track I'm also checking email, facebook, on this forum, watching the red sox or sportcenter on tv (with the volume up... but I do hit mute during the commercials... I have a track setup in my template for television audio so I can just hit mute from within Sonar and not have to use the remote). I taught myself to be ambidextrous with a mouse because of carpal tunnel in my right hand (now I have it in both hands) so the second I hit "record" and I'm playing a part with my right hand my left hand clicks over and starts surfing the internet while I'm recording a string line with my other hand. I don't know how to work any other way. If I could have two mice I would. Not two physical mice (I have plenty of input devices) but two actual independent mouse cursors on the screen. I used to play poker on fulltilt before it became illegal in the US... 4 tables on one screen, DAW on the other screen. Anyway, you asked...


----------



## chillbot (Jun 13, 2014)

I know what to call it.... CCS. "Constant Clicking Syndrome." Anytime I'm writing on the computer I have to be constantly clicking. To watch me work makes most people ill.


----------



## Jmitmusic (Jun 13, 2014)

There are so many things about this thread that make me so very happy : )


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 13, 2014)

chillbot @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> watching the red sox or sportcenter on tv (with the volume up... but I do hit mute during the commercials... I have a track setup in my template for television audio so I can just hit mute from within Sonar and not have to use the remote).
> ....
> 
> I used to play poker on fulltilt before it became illegal in the US... 4 tables on one screen, DAW on the other screen. Anyway, you asked...



This is so great. Love it.

I usually listen to either the Marc Maron or Kevin Pollack podcasts while working. The darker the interview the better. We're all 'working through something' even if I'm just pushing dots around. 

Speaking of which, I'm now incorporating guitars, keys, reeds, coffee tins into doing the DAW work. All data entry is no fun. Gotta have something to plink on even if I mute it later.

I work at home. We have dogs and live in a hilly area. Lots of walks. I work standing up half the time also. Being physical is what keeps my brain awake. If I leave it's to get a taco (I love LA, We love it!) or waste time fiddling with a synth at a store. I fiddle synths.


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Jun 13, 2014)

Typical routine for me is:

-Get up at late morning/noonish; check social media.
-Open up project file and stare at the blank canvas, or waste time adjusting sounds, ultimately defaulting them to the way they were; check social media.
-Go out for lunch; check social media and e-mail.
-Listen to music for "inspiration," then stare at my blank canvas some more.
-Avoid phone call from anxious client; check e-mail; avoid e-mail from anxious client.
-Dinner; call back anxious client and make up lame excuse for more time to compose.
-Watch Netflix; check social media.
-Contemplate on sleep, then spend the whole night up until daybreak pumping out an entire cue for anxious client.
-Sleep.


----------



## chillbot (Jun 13, 2014)

givemenoughrope @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> chillbot @ Fri Jun 13 said:
> 
> 
> > watching the red sox or sportcenter on tv (with the volume up... but I do hit mute during the commercials... I have a track setup in my template for television audio so I can just hit mute from within Sonar and not have to use the remote).
> ...



Well I dig that your profile says your name is Mike and gender: female. However that works out, congrats...!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 13, 2014)

Ha...not sure what I was thinking. Just probably how silly that symbol looked to me at that moment.

I wonder if there is a plug-in that will mute your tv channel once the commercials come on. They are, like, twice as loud, almost zero dynamics? maybe there is a way to set that up in the Logic environment.


----------



## Consona (Jun 14, 2014)

Constant clicking syndrome, procrastination, carpal tunnel syndrome...



Feels like I need to find some professional help though.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 14, 2014)

Laundry day today. Starting off with whites wash then on to bedding and towels.

Music activities for the day will largely revolve around not buying Lumina and listening to some Sibelius.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 14, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Sat Jun 14 said:


> Laundry day today. Starting off with whites wash then on to bedding and towels.
> 
> Music activities for the day will largely revolve around not buying Lumina and listening to some Sibelius.



Yeah same here. Laundry day and also hoovering day and it was my turn to do the bloody hoovering, but the weather is good for hanging it out and not having to put it in the dryer. In fact, the weather today is almost tropical. Same as yesterday. Took one of the cats on his daily revue of the garden. He seems to love doing that and has done it for years. But I have to go round with him for some reason. You know what they say; cats are almost animals. :? 

Today I will be in the studio room all day until about 6pm adding 45 seconds to a track I thought was done. Wow I hear you say, that's a long time just to do 45 seconds, but believe me, that's quick for me. 

I may pop in from time to time.

edit: I misspelt hoovering and put hovering.

Yes I like to hover from time to time too. All part of the routine. :shock:


----------



## Jaap (Jun 14, 2014)

I always work on multiple pieces at the same time to keep the energy flowing and with a good setup in VEpro that is a piece of cake nowadays with switching between projects.
I am mostly creative in the early mornings and I wake up mostly somewhere between 5 and 7 am and then start working together with my best friend Turkish Coffee o=? 

Afternoons I hate when it comes down to working and I use that to rest, eat and maybe some administration work.
Around 4pm I tend to get some energy again and I work then again with dinner breaks often till somewhere in the evening.
It's actually a horribly boring routine, but I love boring :mrgreen: 

Today I fixed my car, I asked my vacuum cleaner to have a dance with me and now I am here, typing this and finding reasons to incorporate that dancing elephant once more into a post.

Screw reasons!!!

o=? o=? o=? o=? o=? o=?


----------



## ChristianAndersson (Jun 14, 2014)

> I always work on multiple pieces at the same time to keep the energy flowing...



Yep, same with me. Mostly, for me it's about finding the right track matching my creative mood. So usually, it's good for me to have a couple different tracks in the pipe: a couple of big epics, some fun&playful cartoonish/children style, and maybe somet dark mellow. Then I've got a couple of moods covered. 

Best/C


----------



## dinerdog (Jun 14, 2014)

An very interesting read on this subject is this book:

http://www.amazon.com/Daily-Rituals-How-Artists-Work/dp/0307273601 (http://www.amazon.com/Daily-Rituals-How ... 0307273601)

Plenty of sex, drinking and fetishes sprinkled in among the rigid routines.

The daily rituals of Charles Darwin, Andy Warhol, John Updike, Twyla Tharp, Benjamin Franklin, William Faulkner, Jane Austen, Anne Rice, and Igor Stravinsky (he was never able to compose unless he was sure no one could hear him and, when blocked, stood on his head to “clear the brain”).

Get it on your phone.


----------



## MichaelL (Jun 15, 2014)

My daily routine includes packing / unpacking boxes, because we're moving. Total PITA.

But...it also includes time outdoors, (including fishing Brobdingnagian) because we now live in the country, on the water.


----------



## MichaelL (Jun 15, 2014)

JohnG @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> you left out a few things:
> 
> questioning the point of it all
> 
> ...




So true John! 

For better or worse, we've been in transition for a few years, during which time I've accumulated a lot of VI's that I haven't even touched. Can't seem to resist those discount introductory offers and holiday sales. 

Once we're unpacked, my daily routine will be to sort through all those VI's to see what I've got.
Christmas in July, I suppose. _-)


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 15, 2014)

Wake up, have breakfast, get the newspaper, check the lottery numbers, didn't win, keep composing.


----------



## AC986 (Jun 16, 2014)

Guy Bacos @ Sun Jun 15 said:


> Wake up, have breakfast, get the newspaper, check the lottery numbers, didn't win, keep composing.



You'd stop composing if you won the lottery? :|


----------



## jleckie (Jun 16, 2014)

More and more composers are working "Look for another job" into their daily schedule.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 16, 2014)

Guy Bacos @ Mon Jun 16 said:


> Wake up, have breakfast, get the newspaper, check the lottery numbers, didn't win, keep composing.



LOL


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 16, 2014)

germancomponist @ Mon Jun 16 said:


> Guy Bacos @ Mon Jun 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Wake up, have breakfast, get the newspaper, check the lottery numbers, didn't win, keep composing.
> ...



When you do win just do us all a favor and switch out VSL for meow samples for a few days. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSMCRD35ch4


----------



## murrthecat (Jan 24, 2015)

rgames @ Fri Jun 13 said:


> chillbot @ Fri Jun 13 said:
> 
> 
> > My 3-iron is my money club these days.
> ...



Guys, you were talking about golf and I totally missed the conversation?!? How could I? 

My daily routine is pitching with a sand wedge over a variety of high obstacles in my garden, trying to avoid socket and shank shots :wink: but, unlike Adrian, I am more an 8 iron guy for chipping...

In Italy, by the way, putter used to be the money club.


----------



## AC986 (Jan 24, 2015)

When chipping and pitching don't play the hands way forward of the ball at address. This is a common error and a lot of handicappers have a tendency to have their hands way too far forward of the ball with a lot of forward shaft lean. Forward shaft lean at impact is desirable for full shots and this is what gives you that backspin of the ball etc. Not for pitches and chips so much though. You dont need that kind of compression.

Address the ball with the hands much more in line with the ball and stay behind it.Try to keep that lower case 'y' consistent with the hands and arms. Never let the club head get in front of the hands at impact. All this helps to avoid the dreaded shank.


----------



## Lawson. (Jan 24, 2015)

Wake up, try to get out of bed, convince myself after 30 minutes to get out of bed, compose, eat, go to college, cry over the amount of homework that I have, go back home, eat, compose, procrastinate on homework, compose, eat, compose, finally do a little homework, compose, sleep.

Rinse and repeat except on weekends where I do the same thing minus the "go to college" part.


----------



## David Donaldson (Jan 24, 2015)

There is a whole part to composing that all you guys seem to have missed out. The go back to work in the evening after a frustrating day of phone calls, emails, distractions and not much music made ( although it seems quite a few of you have had a good day of Golf). Start the evening with a joint, inspiration flows, you grab as much of it as you can and come in the next morning and have a great starting point to clean up and work on the detail of another successful piece.
It's been working for musicians since day 1.


----------



## murrthecat (Jan 24, 2015)

adriancook @ Sat Jan 24 said:


> When chipping and pitching don't play the hands way forward of the ball at address. This is a common error and a lot of handicappers have a tendency to have their hands way too far forward of the ball with a lot of forward shaft lean. Forward shaft lean at impact is desirable for full shots and this is what gives you that backspin of the ball etc. Not for pitches and chips so much though. You dont need that kind of compression.
> 
> Address the ball with the hands much more in line with the ball and stay behind it.Try to keep that lower case 'y' consistent with the hands and arms. Never let the club head get in front of the hands at impact. All this helps to avoid the dreaded shank.



Thanks for the advice Adrian.  The dreaded shank and I am a 5 handicap! I think it is also due to the fact that I like the club face wide open and thus I bring the shaft too close to the ball. But I think the proper English name for the open face shot is lob, right?

When chipping I like to put my hands forward of the ball, much on the left, closing the loft of the club, stand closer to the ball, grip lower, no glove for more sensitivity, pendulum almost like a putter. I don't usually shank when chipping.

Even better than talk about samples here is to talk about golf. I didn't expect it.

When is it the V.I. control golf championship due?


----------



## trumpoz (Jan 25, 2015)

Hmmmm here is my routine:

Up at 6:30 am: shower, breakfast
7:15am: Drive to school 
7:30 am - 4:00pm (or later): do teacher stuff, lament my students not doing the practice or revision they need (i'm a classroom music and maths teacher). Go to meetings, get disenfranchised.
5:00pm (ish) arrive at home to buggered to get the trumpet out to practice effectively and completely mentally drained to the point where I dont have the mental energy to compose/arrange. From there it is try and recover from the day, do additional work to prepare for the next, eat dinner and wonder why the f*** I got in to this when I could be playing/writing/arranging music all day! (then I remember my mortgage)

I'm not cynical at all am I?

on a side note - there are occasions when I get a student that makes all the rubbish worth it.


----------



## AC986 (Jan 25, 2015)

murrthecat @ Sun Jan 25 said:


> Thanks for the advice Adrian.  The dreaded shank and I am a 5 handicap!



I'd have to give you 5 shots. Way too forward on the chipping. Typical 5 handicapper! 

:mrgreen:


----------



## murrthecat (Jan 25, 2015)

adriancook @ Sun Jan 25 said:


> murrthecat @ Sun Jan 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the advice Adrian.  The dreaded shank and I am a 5 handicap!
> ...



Are you scratch?!?

Watch out, I was in the Italian under 18 team and I have documents testifying me up above Edoardo Molinari in the ranking.

I was... :cry:


----------



## AC986 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes I'm a scratch player. But only because I haven't played since December 1st. At this weight I would have gone to 1 by now.

Musicians can get to scratch you know. I think Frank Beard of ZZ Top is off scratch, or he was at one point. Alice Cooper is about a 6 handicap. Quite a few of them play golf pretty well. Good timing.


----------



## Jem7 (Jan 25, 2015)

I get up around 9 am and try to hit to gym then usually I start to work around 11 am work until I sleep and I sleep around 2-3am.


----------



## edhamilton (Jan 25, 2015)

Ya'll some type "A" organized peeps.

I'm on the 
up at noon - ish.
1-7pm = filled with nonsense, distractions, frustrations, shit.
7pm = brain begins to emit musical ideas but still too many interruptions to be productive

11pm - 6am = MUSIC TIME. Its quiet. phone doesn't ring, kids asleep. Wife forgot about me.


----------



## Cowtothesky (Jan 26, 2015)

Interesting thread. 

I have a day job to help pay the bills. But, the last feature film I did, I took a leave of absence and my days went like this:

Wake up at 6am(ish) 
Check emails, forums, watch news and drink coffee.
7:am: Take a shower and get dressed (as if I'm going to a office job)
sidenote: I was on a very tight deadline and this helped me keep from procrastinating. The process forced me out of being lazy and a level of professionalism. 
7:30 - fire up daw and make coffee
7:45 - Begin working on new cues and forget that I have coffee which is now cold. 
sidenote: everybody has their optimal creative time. Mine happens to be first thing in the morning and late at night. So, I get on with the creative stuff early.
around 2pm - I'm getting hungry. Eat!
2:20pm with sandwich - back to work (I might check forums for 30 min before) - This is when I edit, mix, add details or flush out ideas created earlier.
6ish - hang out with family and eat dinner
7:30ish - back to work (I continue tweaking things and later in the evening, I work on ideas and look ahead to the next day)
2am - I'm getting tired. Sleep!

This is extremely unhealthy behavior. So, if I did it for a living like some here, I would have to adjust it somewhat or it would kill me. But, I would definitely keep the first 4 or 5 things.


----------



## David Donaldson (Jan 28, 2015)

I like my routine, long may it last.

Wake up at 6.45am. Look out the window to see if there is any surf. Read newspaper over breakfast with family

Leave for work around 7.45 am, say goodbye to wife and kids. If there is surf I take the car and stop at one of the 4 surf breaks I pass on the way to the studio. If no surf I ride my bike (if the wind isn't too strong). Arrive at work and say hi to wife again (Yep I work with my wife and have done for 30 years, that's surely worth some sort of award) I also work with Steve (the other guy in my profile pic) I still like music as a group activity coming from a live musician background.

Be musical until lunchtime.
At lunchtime play table tennis against the sound editors who work next door.
Be more musical.
At 3pm again play table tennis for the weekly cup.
More music until 5.30 pm. Drive or ride home, hopefully with another short surf on the way.
Make tea and hang out with kids ( or used to, they tend to spend more time in their rooms on devices these days)

Go back to work around 8.00pm and work till around 11pm to make up for time lost due to surfing and table tennis.

Repeat endlessly with variations on the weekends. Work if there is work, play if there is not. 
Hope like hell it carries on in this musically devalued world.


----------



## sleepy hollow (May 29, 2015)

chillbot @ Fri 13 Jun said:


> I have some crazy split brain that can't stand doing only one thing at once.


Same here. Doesn't matter if I write or if I'm doing an overdub recording session with a rock band, there's always stuff to do.



chillbot @ Fri 13 Jun said:


> I used to play poker on fulltilt before it became illegal in the US... 4 tables on one screen, DAW on the other screen. Anyway, you asked...


What did you do after black friday? In case you feel bored, google for VST chess or VST snake. Way more useful than the latest vintage compressor emulation.


----------



## chillbot (Nov 16, 2018)

This thread makes me realize. I miss golf, I miss full tilt poker, I miss sleepy hollow.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 17, 2018)

4 Bars or bust... 

After that, if I'm not too drunk, I might open the DAW


----------



## topaz (Apr 4, 2019)

This thread made me realise I am non the wiser, other than I see no mention of exercise or socialising, then again the thread has a lot of bluster and filling so I may of missed it.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Apr 4, 2019)

topaz said:


> This thread made me realise I am non the wiser, other than I see no mention of exercise or socialising, then again the thread has a lot of bluster and filling so I may of missed it.



Ha ha ha!


----------



## VinRice (Apr 8, 2019)

edhamilton said:


> Ya'll some type "A" organized peeps.
> 
> I'm on the
> up at noon - ish.
> ...



That sounds about right...


----------

